# Poll: All K2 owners participate! Have you had sun fade issues with your K2?



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm so sad. The text has faded to almost unreadable. I took the font hack off, but the original text was so faded I could hardly read it. I have tried all of the fonts and found one that seemed dark enough, but it is fading as well. I'm going to break down and call Amazon and get a replacement. I'm only going to be home this week and next and will start a heavy travel schedule for work. I can't be without it for traveling. I figure if I get it now I will have time to make sure there are no problems before starting all the traveling. I just hate to part with her. I don't understand why this started happening. I had no fading in the sun and everything seemed fine. This started last week. I just hope I get a new one instead of a refurbished one.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

So, so sad Kathy!!!  Hope Gidget 2 arrives quickly and in the best of health!!


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

That's really quite unfortunate. On the upside, Amazon is very quick to deal with these situations. I hope they find a way to correct this problem eventually.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Just was on the phone with Amazon and they had me do a Reset to Factory Defaults. That helped until I started turning pages on the Kindle manual. As I turned the pages the text at the top of the screen started to fade. Each turn would cause a few more lines to fade. I asked if I would be getting a refurbished or new Kindle and they stated it would be a refrub. I'm a little upset with that since I have purchased 2 K1s ad 2 K2s in less than a year. I'll give it a chance, but if it looks like it has been dropped or anything I will definitely call them back. I asked what exactly they did with them when returned and he said they tested them out and if they are defective they send them out again. My worry is that they may not consider the text a problem and just send them to the next person. I have faith after hearing others that have returned more than one.

Another thing about the Reset to Factory Defaults, it wiped out the screensaver hack and font hack. That was great because I thought I was going to have to try and get rid of all of the screensavers I had on there and make sure all of the files from the font hack were gone. 

I'm going to try and save my DecalGirl skin, but not really worried about it with all of the new skins they have. They added a couple that I had requested, so I will just replace it if needed.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It is a refurbished Kindle. It is very dirty and has a chip in the screen. The back looks like it has been dropped. On the top right there is a scape mark. I understand the rules and will accept a refurbished one, but not one that is damaged. I'm going to call them and return this one. 

Also the font is the same but the sizes are different. I have both on the same size and I'm looking at the same book and There is 2 more lines of text on Gidget than the new Kindle. I don't think the font hack is still on, but I'm going to run the uninstall program to make sure.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Just finished talking to Amazon. They are sending a replacement. I was a little disappointed with the screen and text. This one had the darker background and I was hoping for a lighter background.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Kathy said:


> It is a refurbished Kindle. It is very dirty and has a chip in the screen. The back looks like it has been dropped. On the top right there is a scape mark. I understand the rules and will accept a refurbished one, but not one that is damaged. I'm going to call them and return this one.
> 
> Also the font is the same but the sizes are different. I have both on the same size and I'm looking at the same book and There is 2 more lines of text on Gidget than the new Kindle. I don't think the font hack is still on, but I'm going to run the uninstall program to make sure.


WoW, I can't believe they would send you a dirty, chipped Kindle. That's really unacceptable, I am glad you are returning it.
Hope the next one is perfect!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hang in there Kathy - do not let them give you something unacceptable, even if you are traveling!  But you should be satisfied pretty quickly.  Perhaps they can, if necessary, send a replacement to where you will be staying.  Good luck and be sure and let us know.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It was kind of funny when talking to the CS rep. I was explaining that the replacement looked like it had been dropped. He wasn't really paying attention because he started telling me that I didn't have insurance to cover breakage. I had to explain that it was the replacement that I had just opened. He was so nice when he finally realized what I was telling him and promised a new one by tomorrow. I'll keep trying until I get a good one.  

On another note, the Kindle was packaged just like a new one, but it did have a green dot on the box. I have my original box and there is no green dot. It was obvious that it was a refurb, which I'm not really upset about as long as it is working correctly. I wonder if they are really testing them all that vigorously because this had marks all over it and the white had dark smudges on it. I tried cleaning it, but it wasn't coming clean. I can cover that with a skin, but it I would know it was dirty underneath.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Just got replacement #2. The background was a little lighter and the text a little darker. No marks on it, very clean. I'm getting excited and take it outside to test for sun fade. The minute the sun hit the screen it faded on the right side of the screen. When I turn the page it refreshes and then fades. Really strange how fast it fades. I wonder if they take them outside and test them when they get them back. I can't believe they would overlook the fading issue. Getting discouraged, but I won't give up.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Just got replacement #2. The background was a little lighter and the text a little darker. No marks on it, very clean. I'm getting excited and take it outside to test for sun fade. The minute the sun hit the screen it faded on the right side of the screen. When I turn the page it refreshes and then fades. Really strange how fast it fades. I wonder if they take them outside and test them when they get them back. I can't believe they would overlook the fading issue. Getting discouraged, but I won't give up.


I've been wondering if they test refurbs for sun fade before shipping back out. A while ago, a friend of mine said that she usually prefers getting refurbs because she knows it's been manually tested to work, but I was skeptical about the sun fade issue - do they really test in sunlight before declaring it fixed and usable again? Very disappointing to learn that they don't.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, I finally was able to get the call me function to work and I talked to a CS rep and told her what was happening. She couldn't believe that it had the sun fade problem. She said that they should be tested before sending out. My original K2 didn't have the sun fade issue and I had never seen one that faded in the sun. I was shocked at how much it faded. The text on Gidget is faded, but nothing like this replacement.

Anyway, the CS rep said that she would be getting back to me by end of the day Monday, because there is some other system on getting a good one. I'm not sure what she was talking about, but she said just to trust her and she would get back to for sure by end of day Monday. Hopefully, I will get one that has been tested or a new one. It is disheartening when you can't get them to help you. I have bought 4 Kindles, 3 at the $359 price since November of last year. I love mine and am just sick that the font faded so bad.

I'll keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I can just imagine some poor schmuck at Amazon sitting outside of the warehouse in the sun with a pallet of returned Kindles....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I can just imagine some poor schmuck at Amazon sitting outside of the warehouse in the sun with a pallet of returned Kindles....


It's a living.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Kathy said:


> It's a living.


No, but it is a job. Hopefully at more than slave wage and with benefits.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Well, I finally was able to get the call me function to work and I talked to a CS rep and told her what was happening. She couldn't believe that it had the sun fade problem. She said that they should be tested before sending out. My original K2 didn't have the sun fade issue and I had never seen one that faded in the sun. I was shocked at how much it faded. The text on Gidget is faded, but nothing like this replacement.
> 
> Anyway, the CS rep said that she would be getting back to me by end of the day Monday, because there is some other system on getting a good one. I'm not sure what she was talking about, but she said just to trust her and she would get back to for sure by end of day Monday. Hopefully, I will get one that has been tested or a new one. It is disheartening when you can't get them to help you. I have bought 4 Kindles, 3 at the $359 price since November of last year. I love mine and am just sick that the font faded so bad.
> 
> I'll keep you posted on the outcome.


Sounds like she's going to get you a brand new one. Stick with it. I've had 7 (count 'em, 7) Kindle 2's. Two of them were refurbs. When I got up to about #4, I insisted (very politely) that, after what I've been through, I would like to try a new one. Finally got a good one about a month ago. There is a way that they do a return and re-order the brand new one but you have to ask. That is not the usual route.

I noticed that with the refurbs, the order that appeared in my account online did not say "New". The others that seemed new and did not have a green dot, did say "New" on the order.

Good luck, Kathy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

DD said:


> Sounds like she's going to get you a brand new one. Stick with it. I've had 7 (count 'em, 7) Kindle 2's. Two of them were refurbs. When I got up to about #4, I insisted (very politely) that, after what I've been through, I would like to try a new one. Finally got a good one about a month ago. There is a way that they do a return and re-order the brand new one but you have to ask. That is not the usual route.
> 
> I noticed that with the refurbs, the order that appeared in my account online did not say "New". The others that seemed new and did not have a green dot, did say "New" on the order.
> 
> Good luck, Kathy!


Thanks DD. I've read your stories, so I'm keeping faith. I was just really surprised that they would send one that faded in the sun when they have had so many with the problem. I'll have to check out what the order says. I'm glad you finally got a keeper.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

FYI... Here is what my orders looked like. As you can see when you order a new Kindle you get the Kindle 2: Amazon's New Wireless Reading Device. The refurbished ones just say Amazon Kindle 2. I wouldn't have noticed this if DD hadn't pointed it out.












dwaszak said:


> Kathy- I just went through a similar situation- 2 refurbs with green dots (I posted elsewhere here that's an indicator of refurb). I just got a brand new one this Monday- the screen is beautiful and clear and no sun fade! Like you, I have 4 kindles in my household and pushed the fact that I have been an avid amazon customer for years, and the quality control on the refurbs with sun fade leaves something to be desired. Once you get a new one you'll be absolutely amazed. If you pm me, I'll tell you who I tallked with, but I don't feel right posting names. Good luck!


I saw your post and that is what alerted me to the green dot. I really expected a refurbished one, but I thought it would be completely tested. I have bought refurbished items before and they looked new and had no problem. Hopefully, I'll get a good one next time. The girl I talked to today seemed very helpful. I'll wait and see if she calls me on Monday. If not, I'll definitely get the name. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

No problem- I am very pleased with my new one.  I am a very dedicated amazon customer, and I don't think it's reasonable to have to go through 6 returns to get a good one.  I actually suggested to them that they replace the sun fade issues with new kindles until their qc dept. can sort things out.  Keep me posted!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

dwaszak said:


> No problem- I am very pleased with my new one. I am a very dedicated amazon customer, and I don't think it's reasonable to have to go through 6 returns to get a good one. I actually suggested to them that they replace the sun fade issues with new kindles until their qc dept. can sort things out. Keep me posted!


I agree, dwaszak. I took the same approach - about being a loyal long-time Amazon customer. Most of those CS reps are wonderful and I have had mostly positive experiences with them. I, too, have a K2 now that looks amazing! I'm shocked that they are still sending out refurbs that haven't been tested for sun-fade. Seems like they're not taking the problem seriously. Although, my latest CS rep took all the serial #'s of my past Kindle 2's and said they were doing research on the problem.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

DD- that's good to hear!  I did discuss this up the line and they were very receptive.  Amazon's customer service really is was makes them great to deal with!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I also told them that I have been a longtime customer. I made sure they knew that I loved the Kindle and wasn't giving up until I got one that I could read. All of the CS reps I have talked to have been very polite and helpful. I have great faith in them. When I called today and talked to the rep, I could tell she was a little upset that they were not testing them correctly. The Kindle I got today was the first time I had seen the sun fade issue and I was shocked that it faded the second the sun hit it. I thought that it took 15 minutes or more. I live in the Fort Lauderdale area and the sun was out and bright today. We have been having a lot of rain, so I was really lucky to have a nice clear day to take it out immediately and test it. 

I just hope I have a good one before next weekend. I leave on Sunday the 9th for a business trip and I really don't want to take several paperbacks with me. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

I am really not happy about this at all. I finally got time and sun to check it out. It was miserable and instant. It was so bad, the text was gone and I could not see much of anything. So I have contacted CS and so I am waiting on them. This really stinks and should not be happening to anyone, anymore!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

thesocialfrog said:


> I am really not happy about this at all. I finally got time and sun to check it out. It was miserable and instant. It was so bad, the text was gone and I could not see much of anything. So I have contacted CS and so I am waiting on them. This really stinks and should not be happening to anyone, anymore!


Ugh, really? When did you order your Kindle?

I thought it was just a bad batch that got out, and then CS just started recycling returned units that may or may not have had eun fade but I thought they would have gone on to do some quality control by now....


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I know we've had a poll regarding this before but I couldn't find it.   And in light of the cracked K2 case poll I thought it would be interesting to see how many people have had issues with sun fading.  I know several of us have had more than one K2 replaced and maybe we could do a poll about that, but I thought for this poll I'd keep it simple.


----------



## suzan (Aug 1, 2009)

I am waiting on UPS to bring replacement number 2 right now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's already a thread and poll on this topic here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6435.msg132796.html#msg132796


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There's already a thread and poll on this topic here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6435.msg132796.html#msg132796


I knew there was one. My searching skill are not quite to the skilz level yet.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Might be good to have a new one since there are a lot more members now.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My original K2 didn't have the sun fade problem, but the text is now faded even indoors. The replacement faded the minute the sun it the screen. Hopefully, this will be resolved soon.


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

I have had my kindle 2 since the end of feb. I read it outside all the time with no sun fade issues.
I hope I didn't just jinx myself.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I have had 2 K2's and neither had the sun fade issue at all.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

The first time this poll came up, I answered no, then my poor little Kindle got hit by direct light and ooops huge issues.  I had to have them send 2 replacements, but now I have one that works perfectly!

Rachel


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

The sun fade issue is strange because the number of people that talk about it would lead you to believe it is rampant.  I personally have not experienced it.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

With just this poll the number of people having "at least 1" issue is 29%. That's a nasty problem in my book!


----------



## suzan (Aug 1, 2009)

Replacement number 2 just arrived. Based on initial test it appears to be free of sun fade!!!!!! Yippee!!!!! It is however 5:00 so I will test again tomorrow in stronger sunlight. The current sun was strong enough to fade the problem kindle though so I think I'm safe.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

RamTheHammer said:


> With just this poll the number of people having "at least 1" issue is 29%. That's a nasty problem in my book!


I agree. I would gladly purchase the K2 for me, since my hubby has taken over my KDX, but for the fading issues. I hate sending things back and hate even more when things are not right at the outset. 29% is way too much for me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've purchased or had my hand in purchasing 5 K2s. Not one of those K2s has had sun fade issues.

I figured I'd mention that because I could only vote once.


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

My first K2 did not fade in the sun, but did indoors. The second had sun fade. Third faded indoors - even worse that the first! Fourth will be here tomorrow. I hope this will be the one!

The third one was a refurb (not sure about the second - that green dot is pretty small). They are sending a new one this time.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I been very luck, I don't have any sunfade issues with my k2


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I started noticing problems with my first K2 about a month ago, and the replacement is good so far. The original one might have been bad from the start but I really don't read in bright sun very much. I do remember trying it when I first got it in March, but maybe the sun wasn't strong enough to cause a problem then.

I suspect there are many people who have 'defective' Kindles but who just don't try to read in bright sun, or who notice a problem but aren't motivated enough to request a replacement. I probably would not have done so myself except for reading all the stories on the various Kindle forums, and realizing it was not that big a deal to get an exchange.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

OK, I've waited all day to get a call back and nothing. I'm calling CS right now to see what is being done. I finally talked to someone and they are trying to make sure that they get me one that has been tested for the sun fade issue. I would think that every Kindle sent back for any reason should be tested for sun fade. Very frustrating. I'm hoping to get this resolved before Sunday. I don't want to travel without a working Kindle.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

laura99 said:


> My first K2 did not fade in the sun, but did indoors. The second had sun fade. Third faded indoors - even worse that the first! Fourth will be here tomorrow. I hope this will be the one!
> 
> The third one was a refurb (not sure about the second - that green dot is pretty small). They are sending a new one this time.


I had the same problem, the original faded indoors. I had sun tested it with no issue. I got it in May and was very happy with it, but it has just faded more and more even with the font hack. 2nd and 3rd have sun fade issue. Working with them now on getting a good one.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread a bit, but once the sun fade happens, does the e-ink remain faded even when you're out of the sun?


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread a bit, but once the sun fade happens, does the e-ink remain faded even when you're out of the sun?


No, once you go inside, the e-ink will return to normal. It is only outside when the ink begins to fade.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

suicidepact said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread a bit, but once the sun fade happens, does the e-ink remain faded even when you're out of the sun?


Once you come back inside if you refresh the page by turning it, it starts to come back. When outside it doesn't refresh with a turning of the page. It just gets lighter and lighter. The 2nd replacement I received faded on the right hand of the screen first and with each page turn it spread to the whole page until the right side had no text at all showing. My original K2 is just faded out and fades more has you are reading and turning pages.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the quick answers, Anarel and Kathy. I'm off to figure out whether or not my K2 has this problem, and whether or not I'll be returning it if so. Cheers!


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

My husband and I both have sun fade issues.  Neither of us read in the sun, so we're not planning to ask for a replacement.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

All of the K2's should be replaced with newer eInk technology instead of Amazon constantly replacing one bad one with another bad one.  Shame on Amazon not fixing the problem.  Who wants to keep sending them back over and over again.  I sure wouldn't.  I love the KDX.  No sun fade inside or outside.  Yeah!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> The sun fade issue is strange because the number of people that talk about it would lead you to believe it is rampant. I personally have not experienced it.


Well part of that might be that quite often people who have good ones, and are happy with them aren't posting every time they get one that doesn't have sun fade. Kind of like reviews, lots of happy people don't bother to post reviews on products as often as those who are unhappy do.

I think it's good that people share their sun fade stories , and it's important that the issue be known. I just hope those reading them realize that K2's with sun fade are not the majority.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

So, what are my odds of purchasing a K2 with sun fade issues?  2 of 10?  1 of 10? 9 of 10?  Maybe I will buy one to see what the odds really are.  NOT.

Actually, I would buy one if I was guaranteed that the one I purchase would have no sun fade issue.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I took a deep breath and took the plunge when Amazon lowered K2's price.  No sun fade here!  I have had it out in full sun on my boat (in a TrendyDigital bag OF COURSE) twice now with no issues at all.  *wipes brow*whew*


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I took a deep breath and took the plunge when Amazon lowered K2's price. No sun fade here! I have had it out in full sun on my boat (in a TrendyDigital bag OF COURSE) twice now with no issues at all. *wipes brow*whew*


I am glad you got a good one. When I no longer hear about any sun fade issues, I may buy one. Enjoy.


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

Well I just got my Kindle 2, about 2 weeks ago. The weather was finally nice enough to take it outside yesterday and it was horrible. So I just got off the phone with Customer Service whom was not very easy to talk to at all, at first. Aside from that I could not really understand what the man was saying...
So he "walked" me through the steps or resetting the thing, which is silly and something they HAVE to do. He was convinced it would solve the issue, I knew it would not. It did the same thing, of course. The text was like near invisible really. So I now have a new one coming and it will be here tomorrow. I wonder if I will get lucky with this second one? I will have to let you know. I hope they have this issue fixed but again, I am not holding my breath, just hoping this next one is perfect,lol.


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, yesterday I was finally able to get out in the sun, like I normally would to read and it was really bad, so bad infact that it was like all the text went invisible,lol. So I have a new one coming and it should be here tomorrow! I hope this new one works out better for me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bought from another member of this board and no sun fade issue.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

suicidepact said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread a bit, but once the sun fade happens, does the e-ink remain faded even when you're out of the sun?


No.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Why can't Amazon fix the sun fade issues?  Every day some one else on KB reports another bad K2.  I think the poll is inaccurate.  It seems to me everyone is getting bad K2's.  Let's boycott the K2's and demand Amazon fix them, so I can feel comfortable buying a quality product.  The KDX's work, why not the K2's?

The day I don't hear about another sun fade issue, I will buy a K2.  I really am thinking about buying an iTouch now as a second reading device.  It does not fade.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know if they have the problem fixed or not, but I have 2 refurbished ones sitting at home right now and both had the sun fade issue. They are not doing a very good job of testing returned units. If the reason for a return is not for sun fade, then I don't think they test it for that issue. CS is wonderful and helpful, but I'm sure they are getting tired of hearing about sun fade.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

You guys need to go to the next KB topic and answer the polling question.  Maybe send Amazon a letter asking them to fix the K2 sun fade issues NOW.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> No.


Yes, I think you can have sun fade whether or not you are in or out. I have read that somewhere on the KB topics. Search for sun fade topics and you will come across someone who had the problem inside and outside. It is just an issue with the K2's. Take the poll in one of the other topics to get Amazon's attention to this on-going problem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have combined the 3 threads on this topic. . . .


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> Yes, I think you can have sun fade whether or not you are in or out.


Certainly, there are bound to be units where the text is fading due to some fault in the e-ink, whether or not it is in the sun.

However, units that are fading in the sun will return to normal after being taken into a shaded area, or brought inside (away from sunny windows).


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

OK, this may be a dumb question - but is it only native to the K2 - and if so, does anyone have a clue why?? I have a K1 and have had very slight fade problems when out in the sun for a very long time  - but it's rare, and very slight.


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

I was wondering where my topic went, I got lost and confused...
I did answer the poll earlier today  If I have a problem with this new one as well, then I will have to say more to Amazon because they should not be getting away with this, as they should have it under control by now. I took pictures of it today and wrote a post on my blog, where you can see the pictures if you would like: www.thesocialfrog.com


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

thesocialfrog said:


> you can see the pictures if you would like: www.thesocialfrog.com


Your pictures are just awful.... I hope your next Kindle works properly.


----------



## thesocialfrog (Jul 22, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> Your pictures are just awful.... I hope your next Kindle works properly.


It is funny because I really was not expecting it to be that bad, but it really was. It only got worse to, if you can imagine, after a few more page turns there was like nothing there! I am really hoping I get lucky with the new one tomorrow as I will not keep my mouth shut on this,lol. I just wish they had a handle on it already.


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a question, and it's probably stupid to ask it when I've had my K2 for 2 months now.

I haven't had sun fade issues, but I've never read on my Kindle in the sun.  If my K2 does have sun fade issues, does it go back to normal once I bring it indoors or will it be permanently faded?

I'm only asking because I will be super careful to never bring it in the sun if sun fade is permanent.  I don't want to be Kindle-less if permanent sun-fade would cause me to have to buy a new Kindle.  I'm going to Cape Cod for a long weekend this weekend.  I'll read DTBs on the beach and in other outside-type places if sun fade will permanently wreck my Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> Why can't Amazon fix the sun fade issues? Every day some one else on KB reports another bad K2. I think the poll is inaccurate. It seems to me everyone is getting bad K2's. Let's boycott the K2's and demand Amazon fix them, so I can feel comfortable buying a quality product. The KDX's work, why not the K2's?
> 
> The day I don't hear about another sun fade issue, I will buy a K2. I really am thinking about buying an iTouch now as a second reading device. It does not fade.


Not everyone. Mine have all been fine (have I mentioned all 5 of them for me family and friends) all K2's


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

legalbs2 said:


> Yes, I think you can have sun fade whether or not you are in or out. I have read that somewhere on the KB topics. Search for sun fade topics and you will come across someone who had the problem inside and outside. It is just an issue with the K2's. Take the poll in one of the other topics to get Amazon's attention to this on-going problem.


I like the poll but it does not show how many people had multiple sun fade issues and how many have had multiple K2s with no problem. I only had 1 - second K2 was/is perfect.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Getting very upset. I had to call CS last night when they promised to call me back yesterday. Finally got a call back and was promised they would call me by tonight. It is now 8:40 pm and I just got off of the phone with someone else. They put me on hold and talk to the original CS rep that I talked to and they are telling me that I will have to wait until Friday before they can resolve it. I finally got upset and ask to speak to a supervisor or manager. 

My original CS rep just called me back and said there was no need to talk to a supervisor. Once they realized how long I have been waiting, I am now getting a new Kindle. I have my fingers crossed that it doesn't have sun fade. I just can't think about traveling for the next 4 months without it. I will only be home on Saturdays for the next 3 weeks. I then have one week home and will be back on the road for 7 weeks before I get another 1 week break. I cannot imagine having to tote dtbs for that length of time.

Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Hopeful76 said:


> I have a question, and it's probably stupid to ask it when I've had my K2 for 2 months now.
> 
> I haven't had sun fade issues, but I've never read on my Kindle in the sun. If my K2 does have sun fade issues, does it go back to normal once I bring it indoors or will it be permanently faded?
> 
> I'm only asking because I will be super careful to never bring it in the sun if sun fade is permanent. I don't want to be Kindle-less if permanent sun-fade would cause me to have to buy a new Kindle. I'm going to Cape Cod for a long weekend this weekend. I'll read DTBs on the beach and in other outside-type places if sun fade will permanently wreck my Kindle.


It is not permanent, if it fades in direct sunlight (it seems to only be direct light, not ambient outside light), when you go in the shade or even cover your screen with your hand or something and hit next page, it will go back to normal. One thing I did notice on mine that had a problem, is once it faded in the sun, the text was never as dark again even out of the sun. it was by no means unreadable, but just lighter.

HTH!
Rachel


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

legalbs2 said:


> Why can't Amazon fix the sun fade issues? Every day some one else on KB reports another bad K2. I think the poll is inaccurate. It seems to me everyone is getting bad K2's. Let's boycott the K2's and demand Amazon fix them, so I can feel comfortable buying a quality product. The KDX's work, why not the K2's?
> 
> The day I don't hear about another sun fade issue, I will buy a K2. I really am thinking about buying an iTouch now as a second reading device. It does not fade.


No product can ever be guaranteed to have ZERO issues. Not the K2 or any other device for that matter.

I think we're all ok with you choosing not to buy a K2. Enjoy the iTouch.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Fortunately I haven't had this issue with mine.  Actually I'm so thankful that I haven't had any issues with mine.  I just hope it stays that way.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Athenagwis said:


> It is not permanent, if it fades in direct sunlight (it seems to only be direct light, not ambient outside light), when you go in the shade or even cover your screen with your hand or something and hit next page, it will go back to normal. One thing I did notice on mine that had a problem, is once it faded in the sun, the text was never as dark again even out of the sun. it was by no means unreadable, but just lighter.
> 
> HTH!
> Rachel


The 2nd refurbished Kindle I received did not go dark again when I went inside. The only way to get it dark again was to turn it off and then back on. My first K2 didn't fade in the sunlight, but has faded over time. Hopefully, they will fix this soon.


----------

